# a FWB is a lot better than a partner..



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

what is safer for me and probably what my past has taught me personally is to stay independent and away from those "long-term" things. Think friend wise, relationship wise, humans and even objects "I am attached to my iPod a bit, but it's truly the only attachment I have to the world".

I guess for me distancing myself is healthier in my case, and this is my current dating mentality. I don't even know if people realize how painful those close connections are, they can hurt you, hold you back, destroy your self esteem.. this is my experience growing up, someone whom I trusted violated my rights on a regular basis.

_Staff Edit: Please click the link below and read what it says before posting._

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com/forum/1079797426-post54.html


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Problem with a FWB is that they more often than not develop emotionally into a lot more. They are rarely void of the emotional connections that relationships are.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> Problem with a FWB is that they more often than not develop emotionally into a lot more. They are rarely void of the emotional connections that relationships are.


while I agree, relationships seem to come with a lot more expectations


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Riri11 said:


> while I agree, relationships seem to come with a lot more expectations


That's true but those same expectations generally develop in a FWB situation anyway and the danger with that is that there's usually one party who doesn't want something more serious which then ends with someone being quite hurt.

I mean I would prefer a FWB situation myself but I just see them as a big emotional risk as well. Key is to make everything super clear from the get go and if things do begin becoming more serious for you to walk away from it.


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Only if you can emotionally detach yourself from your F buddy.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> That's true but those same expectations generally develop in a FWB situation anyway and the danger with that is that there's usually one party who doesn't want something more serious which then ends with someone being quite hurt.
> 
> I mean I would prefer a FWB situation myself but I just see them as a big emotional risk as well. Key is to make everything super clear from the get go and if things do begin becoming more serious for you to walk away from it.


I think the whole point is that it's not long term, so the other person can look for a partner


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Riri11 said:


> I think the whole point is that it's not long term, so the other person can look for a partner


That's generally the intention, yes, but it's extremely difficult to be continuously sexually involved with someone and for deeper feelings to not develop.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

FWB is the best idea ever. If someone starts getting emotional and starts having feelings, it's not a problem with the fwb method. It's a problem with that person.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

Aribeth said:


> FWB is the best idea ever. If someone starts getting emotional and starts having feelings, it's not a problem with the fwb method. It's a problem with that person.


:clap thanks, right on point. :lol


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Riri11 said:


> :clap thanks, right on point. :lol


I never said otherwise...


----------



## crimeclub (Nov 7, 2013)

No no no fwb isn't a good plan man! Eject button!


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> That's generally the intention, yes, but it's extremely difficult to be continuously sexually involved with someone and for deeper feelings to not develop.


if you can form actual attachments then I see why it wouldn't be ideal for you


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

I've never been in a FWB, nor would I really want to. Because, I know that I want an emotionally connected relationship.

I imagine, for a true FWB situation to work, both parties need to believe in their hearts that they do not want a romantic relationship, at all. And likely aren't even seeking one while still having a FWB. If they are seeking one, it is too likely that they will develop an emotional bond with their FWB.

From what I can gather, the FWB is really for a bored spouse that wants to cheat but not divorce...and even then...that seems to end up problematically.

Regardless...no judgments here...go for it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Riri11 said:


> if you can form actual attachments then I see why it wouldn't be ideal for you


You wouldn't know yourself unless you experienced the situation. Have you?


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

Jeff271 said:


> So you'd do stuff like biking, exploring, vacations, movies, video games, showers and sleep together. But not worry about children, falling in love, or eloping, or living together? Cuddling and kissing off the table?


meh, I can do all of those things alone.. happily :yes


----------



## Robleye (Sep 26, 2012)

Ehhh it depends. But if it's something you really want, go for it.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

Jeff271 said:


> So you'd do stuff like biking, exploring, vacations, movies, video games, showers and sleep together. But not worry about children, falling in love, or eloping, or living together?


I know, sounds perfect doesn't it :b


----------



## Ntln (Apr 27, 2012)

AussiePea said:


> Problem with a FWB is that they more often than not develop emotionally into a lot more. They are rarely void of the emotional connections that relationships are.


I guess yeah, that's true. I mean, if I was emotionally attached to a girl enough to consider her a "friend" and we were also having sex........ that's pretty much a recipe for instant romantic feelings lol.

But what I always say is, if it works for you and your "partner" and you're both on the same page about it, then why not?


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

Ntln said:


> I guess yeah, that's true. I mean, if I was emotionally attached to a girl enough to consider her a "friend" and we were also having sex........ that's pretty much a recipe for instant romantic feelings lol.
> 
> But what I always say is, if it works for you and your "partner" and you're both on the same page about it, then why not?


having romantic feelings would only occur if you found the other person attractive and they fit into what you're looking for in a mate personality wise.


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

In this stage in your life, that might be what you want but eventually you'll change your ways. That being said, when you finally change your ways it's going to be hard as hell to find a guy that will give you want you want. That's my two cents.


----------



## Imbored21 (Jun 18, 2012)

Sex is gross. I just want to be validated by hot girls.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Don't let any of the judgmental "but what about twuuuu wuuuuv" comments make you feel bad. FWB can be perfectly healthy. If that's what you want, do it.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

Yeah, it certainly hurts and sometimes not getting attached at all helps for awhile. A lot of people won't be satisfied discounting it entirely, though, not when they develop better coping mechanisms for loss with age and life circumstances.

I've got nothing on the table myself, though I'd like company. I won't get involved with anyone who doesn't respect me, and the only people who respect me have a purely friendly or professional interest.


----------



## Shybug (Apr 16, 2015)

I would love to have a fwb but knowing myself I would most likely get the feels for them.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Don't avoid connecting with a person for fear it might not work out. If you want FWB and to keep things simple, go for it. It's a good way to find out early on if a person is what you want sex-wise. Convenient and satisfying. I'm just saying keep your options open. You want to protect your heart, not completely wall it off so that someone worthy couldn't get in with you.

I've experienced a lot of pain connecting with and falling for people I really liked (and maybe even loved a few) when it eventually didn't work out and they ended things with me. In the moment I wish I'd never gotten involved with them. But when the pain subsides I'm glad for the experience, think it teaches me things about myself, about people, about relationships. Toughens me up, makes me wiser.

My heart jumps off cliffs without looking first, hoping the water is deep enough and that it won't hit the rocks.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Shybug said:


> I would love to have a fwb but knowing myself I would most likely get the feels for them.


Have you ever tried it? What do you think you would look for in a person if that was the goal? To have satisfaction but not get emotionally involved


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

It's just for animals who need to copulate by instict.


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

I can't do that. I need to feel that love and comfort that only a relationship can provide.


----------



## thomasjune (Apr 7, 2012)

As long as two people respect each other then I see nothing wrong with FWB.
And when it comes to getting your heart broken... it doesn't really matter if is a serious relationship or just FWB... there's always a chance that someone will get hurt. That's just life.


----------



## UnderdogWins (Apr 9, 2015)

*I'm only interested in romantic relationships with a committed partner. I'm looking for something meaningful and someone to share my life with.*

Maybe friends with benefits could work for you.:stu

I think it would be more fun to play the field than to have a "friend with benefits". FWB is like eating a TV dinner (lame) when you could go out for a nice dinner. Being a Wanderer is probably more fun than FWB.






Riri11 said:


> having romantic feelings would *only occur if you found the other person attractive* and they fit into what you're looking for in a mate personality wise.


 What's the point in having a FWB if you not even attracted to the person? That would take all the fun out of the situation.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Riri11 said:


> what is safer for me and probably what my past has taught me personally is to stay independent and away from those "long-term" things. Think friend wise, relationship wise, humans and even objects "I am attached to my iPod a bit, but it's truly the only attachment I have to the world".
> 
> I guess for me distancing myself is healthier in my case, and this is my current dating mentality. I don't even know if people realize how painful those close connections are, they can hurt you, hold you back, destroy your self esteem.. this is my experience growing up, someone whom I trusted violated my rights on a regular basis.


FWB, to me, means "I can't fully commit, or don't know how, but I want the physicality with such-and-such until somebody better comes along."


----------



## Shari (Sep 9, 2014)

I've hooked up with well over 20 guys back in my crazy days. It's not the same as being in a relationship, but it sure is fun. Just remember to use protection.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Back in your crazy days? Must be in your 30's! *Checks age*. Oh. Well, better to get it out of your system early I suppose.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Shari said:


> I've hooked up with well over 20 guys back in my crazy days. It's not the same as being in a relationship, but it sure is fun. Just remember to use protection.


Yes.



AussiePea said:


> Back in your crazy days? Must be in your 30's! *Checks age*. Oh. Well, better to get it out of your system early I suppose.


Nothing wrong with that. If you need to judge someone for that then go ahead and bring the heat my way because I'm only four years older than her and double the experience.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

SA really does work in mysterious ways. All the power, all the power. Though if I could hook up with people easily I'd probably do the same, but approaching people...*shudders*


----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

No need, I already told the absolute truth early on :lol


----------



## Bluestar29 (Oct 26, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> Back in your crazy days? Must be in your 30's! *Checks age*. Oh. Well, better to get it out of your system early I suppose.


Lmao you had me spitting water. It's quite common in her location , nothing wrong with that.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> FWB, to me, means "I can't fully commit, or don't know how, but I want the physicality with such-and-such until somebody better comes along."


It could also mean, I'm too emotionally fragile to trust you enough and let you into my life as im worried you won't like me for who I am or you might dump me due to my low self esteem:cry


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Riri11 said:


> It could also mean, I'm too emotionally fragile to trust you enough and let you into my life as im worried you won't like me for who I am or you might dump me due to my low self esteem:cry


I think that rings true for a lot of people here, I know I'm certainly one of them. I suppose the question is, what can be done to gradually reverse that fear?


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

Shari said:


> I've hooked up with well over 20 guys back in my crazy days. It's not the same as being in a relationship, but it sure is fun. Just remember to use protection.


:lol I'd personally need therapy after that.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I beg to differ. Having been through my share of relationships, I would always choose something with long term prospects over a FWB situation. It seems like you'd be setting yourself up for a fall.


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Aribeth said:


> FWB is the best idea ever. If someone starts getting emotional and starts having feelings, it's not a problem with the fwb method. It's a problem with that person.


No. Humans are not built for fwb and ofc they will develop emotions. Thinking otherwise is just kidding yourself.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

AussiePea said:


> Problem with a FWB is that they more often than not develop emotionally into a lot more. They are rarely void of the emotional connections that relationships are.


/thread

They can be even more dramatic than a regular relationship.


----------



## Kind Of (Jun 11, 2014)

OutsideR1 said:


> No. Humans are not built for fwb and ofc they will develop emotions. Thinking otherwise is just kidding yourself.


According to this logic, I must never have had a relationship end because I didn't love them or they didn't love me. If we were having sex, we _must_ have had a deep emotional bond of the romantic variety--it is, after all, kidding ourselves to believe that we can have sex without deep romantic feelings arising from it. Thanks for clearing things up for me. I was so confused about my own feelings and those of people I've been involved with before reading this thread.


----------



## Aribeth (Jan 14, 2012)

Kind Of said:


> According to this logic, I must never have had a relationship end because I didn't love them or they didn't love me. If we were having sex, we _must_ have had a deep emotional bond of the romantic variety--it is, after all, kidding ourselves to believe that we can have sex without deep romantic feelings arising from it. Thanks for clearing things up for me. I was so confused about my own feelings and those of people I've been involved with before reading this thread.


yeah don't even bother with that guy


----------



## OutsideR1 (Mar 13, 2014)

Kind Of said:


> According to this logic, I must never have had a relationship end because I didn't love them or they didn't love me. If we were having sex, we _must_ have had a deep emotional bond of the romantic variety--it is, after all, kidding ourselves to believe that we can have sex without deep romantic feelings arising from it. Thanks for clearing things up for me. I was so confused about my own feelings and those of people I've been involved with before reading this thread.


I dont even understand what you just wrote and it seems that you dont understand what I said. I said that people will eventually develop some feelings, just detached sex is impossible for long periods of time.


----------



## Umpalumpa (Jan 26, 2014)

OutsideR1 said:


> I dont even understand what you just wrote and it seems that you dont understand what I said. I said that people will eventually develop some feelings, just detached sex is impossible for long periods of time.


People=you*
Dont assume that we are all the same, even though we are part of that big thing called being human.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Aribeth said:


> Staff Edit


Just because we got laid a lot doesn't mean our SA was cured. It doesn't work like that. Sex isn't a solution to much of anything. Relationships aren't either. These are hardly worthless experiences or goals but they aren't the light at the end of the tunnel, either. The prevalent attitude that holds up sex and love as the savior of your mental state is going to leave a lot of people disappointed when they find out it isn't the panacea they thought it'd be.

Also, I did a lot of drugs during that time. Do not recommend.


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Never saw the appeal of FWB, why put my penis in someone I don't love?

Maybe I'm just old-fashioned


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

Several posts have been removed. This thread will be closed if you can't discuss things without breaking the rules.


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

if i don't like the person enough to be in a relationship, its not gonna last long. i don't want to sleep with someone who is gonna sleep with other people. they get in the way of finding something real. low investment means people can lie to each other more easily. you don't really know how they feel.

my old fwb still nags to come see me, wants to have sex. it pollutes my life a little (its not something to brag about because she's kind of old :/). it was nice when i was so lonely i just needed someone.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I thought you had a boyfriend. I would never do Fwb.


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Throwing the concept of love aside, I guess I can comprehend maybe considering to have a FWB to fulfill your physical needs but my question is, why agree to be a FWB with someone you're not even attracted to?


----------



## TheDarkGuardian (Jun 1, 2013)

Malek said:


> why agree to be a FWB with someone you're not even attracted to?


Some people can't handle being lonely. They just want the human touch that bad they'd stick their genitals in anything human, even if it's ugly.

And then you have other people that can handle being lonely for a long period of time or forever and not care because sex isn't in their mind; they're too preoccupied with other things (like a job, personal goals, etc.)


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

Malek said:


> Throwing the concept of love aside, I guess I can comprehend maybe considering to have a FWB to fulfill your physical needs but my question is, why agree to be a FWB with someone you're not even attracted to?


Because otherwise you might get attached


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

A ****ing buddy is basically saying I want an orgasm and I don't wanna put in the time and effort that a relationship requires. Like renting a video game for a night or two. Get your enjoyment, turn it back in for 2 dollars and 50 cents. Instead of buying the game for 50 dollars and becoming more invested, limiting your choices in buying future games because the game you just bought set you back 50 dollars.

Sex for men is very stress relieving. Also very confident boosting.
Getting "free sex" can give men a very insane ego boost. Why buy the cow when the milks free? Why only drink from one cows milk? In dog terms its getting the treat without doing the trick.

Sharing bodies for pleasure with no strings attached, is bound to crack atleast one of the two parties. Sex is too powerful of a connection.

Playing with fire


----------



## BudBrownies (May 4, 2013)

My question is why a women would get involved with a FB. As science has concluded far more women have sex for emotional reasons, rather than physical.

For a women to have a one night stand is one thing, but to carry on a lengthy FB partnership. What's that all about girls? From the little I gathered more times than not a women will continue to sleep with a man in hopes for something more, in which is usually a unhealthy situation. I like this guy, he doesn't like me but I'll settle for a FB partnership in order to keep him around for the occasional sexual bonding event in which I hope his mind changes. Again which usually doesn't end well.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

BudBrownies said:


> A ****ing buddy is basically saying I want an orgasm and I don't wanna put in the time and effort that a relationship requires. Like renting a video game for a night or two. Get your enjoyment, turn it back in for 2 dollars and 50 cents. Instead of buying the game for 50 dollars and becoming more invested, limiting your choices in buying future games because the game you just bought set you back 50 dollars.
> 
> Sex for men is very stress relieving. Also very confident boosting.
> Getting "free sex" can give men a very insane ego boost. Why buy the cow when the milks free? Why only drink from one cows milk? In dog terms its getting the treat without doing the trick.
> ...





BudBrownies said:


> My question is why a women would get involved with a FB. As science has concluded far more women have sex for emotional reasons, rather than physical.
> 
> For a women to have a one night stand is one thing, but to carry on a lengthy FB partnership. What's that all about girls? From the little I gathered more times than not a women will continue to sleep with a man in hopes for something more, in which is usually a unhealthy situation. I like this guy, he doesn't like me but I'll settle for a FB partnership in order to keep him around for the occasional sexual bonding event in which I hope his mind changes. Again which usually doesn't end well.


This is painful. Lord give me strength.

Women don't have more feelings than men. Our feelings really aren't all that different, but people are taught that male and female feelings are different. If anything, men have more difficulty dealing with their emotions because they are taught they aren't supposed to express them, and I hate that, it's so unfair.

Anyway, this FWB issue...it's only a matter of "can you separate your emotions from sex or not?" It's not gender specific. Some people can't do it, and they can't imagine how anyone could, but I assure you, it's very possible. And that doesn't make it wrong or unhealthy or harmful.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> This is painful. Lord give me strength.
> 
> Women don't have more feelings than men. Our feelings really aren't all that different, but people are taught that male and female feelings are different. If anything, men have more difficulty dealing with their emotions because they are taught they aren't supposed to express them, and I hate that, it's so unfair.
> 
> Anyway, this FWB issue...it's only a matter of "can you separate your emotions from sex or not?" It's not gender specific. Some people can't do it, and they can't imagine how anyone could, but I assure you, it's very possible. And that doesn't make it wrong or unhealthy or harmful.


I agree, gender plays no role


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Riri11 said:


> I guess for me distancing myself is healthier in my case, and this is my current dating mentality.


I really doubt that avoiding your fears is healthy for you on the long run. But it's your life.

I would not encourage this mentality. I agree we disagree on this.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

sad vlad said:


> I really doubt that avoiding your fears is healthy for you on the long run. But it's your life.
> 
> I would not encourage this mentality. I agree we disagree on this.


it's too late.. i was abused for more than 50% of my existence.


----------



## sad vlad (Nov 9, 2013)

Riri11 said:


> i was abused for more than 50% of my existence.


Sorry to hear that. :rub


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

sad vlad said:


> Sorry to hear that. :rub


meh thanks.unless I get therapy I'm not going to change. that's me being positive too, I might not be fixable.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Riri11 said:


> it's too late.. i was abused for more than 50% of my existence.


This may sound sappy and overly optimistic, so bear with me.

Hope someone treats you really special and loves you, this can restore your faith in humanity and heal a wounded heart.

Even less than that, just someone who is respectful and fun and likes you a lot can be healing. It can show you that not everyone is a jerk out to hurt you and use you.

As a victim of various forms of abuse myself, It went on for so long that am conditioned to expect more of the same, from everyone. And i'm shocked, surprised when it doesn't happen. Always waiting for the other shoe to drop, for disaster to befall me.

Negative perspectives form and become deeply ingrained as a defensive mechanism, but they can do more harm than help. I try to see the best in people and open myself up bit by bit to those who earn it, show vulnerability as a sign of trust.

We're damaged, but not broken.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

mjkittredge said:


> This may sound sappy and overly optimistic, so bear with me.
> 
> Hope someone treats you really special and loves you, this can restore your faith in humanity and heal a wounded heart.
> 
> ...


victims of abuse must stay away from people. period. for the sake of your survival.


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Riri11 said:


> victims of abuse must stay away from people. period. for the sake of your survival.


I don't agree. That's like accepting defeat and giving up, on ourselves and on our chance to find great happiness & companionship with others.

We have to be careful who we allow into our lives, and be able to cast them aside immediately if they show signs of becoming abusive. And have a support network on our side.

But I won't be a hermit because of my past. I won't embrace a victim mentality. I'm stronger now. I can take on life and socializing if I'm cautious and go slow. I can protect myself and bounce back emotionally if people try to hurt me again.


----------



## Riri11 (Mar 24, 2013)

mjkittredge said:


> I don't agree. That's like accepting defeat and giving up, on ourselves and on our chance to find great happiness & companionship with others.
> 
> We have to be careful who we allow into our lives, and be able to cast them aside *immediately if they show signs of becoming abusive*. And have a support network on our side.


is it a coincidence this happens with everyone I find interesting ? another thing is that we're attracted to those people and they prey on us.

it's truly a hopeless case if you ask me


----------



## mjkittredge (Sep 8, 2012)

Riri11 said:


> is it a coincidence this happens with everyone I find interesting ? another thing is that we're attracted to those people and they prey on us.
> 
> it's truly a hopeless case if you ask me


Lots of women go through a "bad boy" phase, like a moth to the flame. Initially their fake confidence (which is really arrogance and a massive ego) seems appealing. Once they're done with their courtship rituals - putting on a show to seem nice in order to win you over and get in your life, they show their true selves - angry, jealous, mean, violent, controlling, selfish, inconsiderate.

Eventually you'll find a person with real confidence who has a good personality and doesn't abuse others, appealing and a decent human being.

On the opposite end of things, I can be attracted to bad girls too. But after a while all their bad behavior and attitude wears me down and not even their extra hot bad girl sex can keep me coming back.

So I find other things to be attracted to about people and get together with people who are easier to get along with, more on my level. They are harder to find, because most are already in relationships - they're the keepers and their partners tend to realize that and make it work with them longer.

I've had strings of bad luck for months (and a few times even years), but luck can change. Even yours. Each bad experience, you learn and get wiser & stronger. And you'll be able to appreciate it so much more when things finally work out.


----------



## scooby (Jun 24, 2009)

For me, being in a relationship is something I'd ideally want. But honestly, I don't want to go through all the effort that comes with it. The work you need to put into relationships. CBF. A FWB deal would be just my thing, until I eventually need more and am actually willing to put in work.


----------



## StaceyLaine14 (Apr 11, 2015)

I love FWB relationships. I've had several, and only a couple have worked long term. It's something that is kind of tricky to maneuver (mostly due to the fact men have difficulty putting effort into a woman willing to have sex with them from the get go; understandable), but I think it genuinely can work long term if the right people are involved (I.e. people who can treat me like an actual friend that you converse with and hang out with outside the bedroom, rather than a c*mdump they only call when they have the free time to get off).

I think these kinds of relationships definitely have to be valued for what they are in the moment, and thoughts of a future should never even enter your mind. It's going to end the moment they find someone they really want to date, and that part sucks, but as long as you cut each other loose the moment you realize they're getting serious about someone else, the good part outweighs the sucky part, so it's worthwhile.

I think it's easy to slip into behaving romantically (nonsexual pecks on the lips, holding hands in public). And that part is fun as well. I love pretending to be in a romantic relationship without the serious expectations and burdens of relationships: no marriage talk, no barring me from seeing other people. Romantic relationships are generally pretty dark, possessive, and dramatic (in the worst way) to me and I want no part of having to attempt to sustain something indefinitely. It's draining and it's not fun. People just do it to avoid being alone.

Building legitimate friendships with your FWB is fun too. I just know that given the type of person I am, the minute either of these types of guys (romantic or friendly) begin seeing someone else, our dealings with each other are for the most part over. We may text occasionally, but we aren't hanging out anymore. (I don't like platonic relationships. Especially not when you've chosen someone else over me.) 

So yeah. The ending of these types of relationships does suck, but the rest of it is so fun that I'm interested in doing it again after one of my FWB relationships ends.


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

Fear of intimacy (relationships). 

/Thread.


----------



## SummerRae (Nov 21, 2013)

I'll pass on ever doing this again. Got too attached and so did he.. Did not end well:lol


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

StaceyLaine14 said:


> (mostly due to the fact men have difficulty putting effort into a woman willing to have sex with them from the get go; understandable.


Do you mean not putting effort in in the bedroom or just generally with the relationship?


----------



## StaceyLaine14 (Apr 11, 2015)

TicklemeRingo said:


> StaceyLaine14 said:
> 
> 
> > (mostly due to the fact men have difficulty putting effort into a woman willing to have sex with them from the get go; understandable.
> ...


Just generally in the relationship. I enjoy getting texts and going out too. Those things are fun and keep the relationship friendly and respectful. To me that's the difference between F-buddies and FWB. The f-buddy is the one you only talk to when you're horny. I think a lot of men have the goal of getting a woman into bed with them, and after that's achieved, they see no need to entice the woman further. Not so in my case. I want more than just sex. I want companionship.


----------



## flamestwind (Oct 18, 2014)

I don't know if it's a good idea for you, but for me it wasn't. Especially I did it to lose my virginity. I have no idea how I would feel about it now since it's been close to four years. 

If you are doing this out of fear of relationship, then you are in for a epic disaster. Everytime we do something to cover an emotional distress instead of dealing with it, we are just making it worse.


----------



## TicklemeRingo (Jan 11, 2013)

StaceyLaine14 said:


> Just generally in the relationship. I enjoy getting texts and going out too. Those things are fun and keep the relationship friendly and respectful. To me that's the difference between F-buddies and FWB. The f-buddy is the one you only talk to when you're horny. I think a lot of men have the goal of getting a woman into bed with them, and after that's achieved, they see no need to entice the woman further. Not so in my case. I want more than just sex. I want companionship.


I see. Thanks.


----------

